# Brienzersee in der Schweiz



## Slyte (15. Januar 2016)

Kennt jemand das Gewässer? Ich habe zu meinem Geburtstag eine Woche Urlaub in der Nähe dieses Sees bekommen und wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar oder vll ein Guide vor Ort ;-)


----------



## Nidderauer (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Hallo Slyte,

 an besagtem See wurde ich vor fast 40 Jahren mit dem Angelvirus infiziert.

 Damals war es ein glasklarer, tiefer Bergsee mit großem Maränenbestand. Barsche, Seeforellen, Äschen und andere Forellenartige hab ich dort ebenfalls gesehen. 

 Hechte dürften sich bei dem klaren Wasser ebenfalls nicht unwohl fühlen, Zander gibt's wohl eher nicht.

 Am interessantesten dürfte die Schleppfischerei auf Seeforelle sein, ich kann Dir aber bezüglich aktueller Guidingangebote o.ä. leider nicht weiterhelfen.

 Zwischen Brienzer und Thuner See gibt's eine Verbindung, wo damals viele Angler ihr Glück vom Ufer aus versuchten, diese Verbindung gleichte damals einem Fluß mit etwas stärkerer Strömung. Der Thuner See ist dem Brienzer See sehr ähnlich, da sollte ein ähnlicher Fischbestand zu finden sein, vielleicht findest Du darüber ein paar mehr Infos.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Slyte (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Danke ich versuche die ganze Zeit herauszufinden ob man eine Erlaubnis braucht, hab da teilweise gelesen das man ohne Schein vom Land angeln darf mit einer Rute und Schonhaken... 
Aber bin mal gespannt ob da was geht. Hört sich jedenfalls sehr gut an


----------



## Ma°d River (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

An Deiner Stelle würde ich Angelgeschäfte in der Nähe raus-
suchen und die vorab kontaktieren.
Da bekommst Du sicher einige gute Infos.

Freiangelrecht Schweiz:

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/schweiz_gesetz.html

Gruss


----------



## Slyte (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Ok danke


----------



## Askersund61 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Hallo Slyte

Beiliegend zwei Links, welche dir einige Fragen beantworten können. 
Der Brienzersee ist ein wunderschön gelegener See, in dem du bestimmt auf deine Rechnung kommen wirst. 
Leider ist auch dieser See vom generellen Fischrückgang betroffen, dafür ist die Wasserqualität hervorragend.

http://www.tierwelt.ch/?rub=4498&id=39025
http://www.vol.be.ch/vol/de/index/natur/fischerei/angelfischerei/pachtgewaesser/brienzersee.html

Gruss Christoph


----------



## slidedust (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Der Brienzersee gehört zum Kanton Bern und ist an deren Vorschriften gebunden. Das Freiangelrecht beschränkt sich aufs Ufer, eine Angel mit feststehendem Zapfen und Schonhaken.
 Anders wirst Du gar nicht angeln können, da Dir der dazu nötige Sachkundenachweis fehlt und ohne diesen kannst Du auch keine Tagespatente lösen. Ich empfehle Dir deshalb das Angeln vom Ufer in Iseltwald. Ist eine kleine Halbinsel mit einem schönen Dörfchen drauf#h
 grüsse ausm Schweizer Ländle


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

Der deutsche Fischereischein wird meines Wissens in der Schweiz als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt. Ob das in jedem Kanton oder uneingeschränkt gilt, weiß  ich nicht.


----------



## heikki111 (19. Januar 2016)

slidedust schrieb:


> Anders wirst Du gar nicht angeln können, da Dir der dazu nötige Sachkundenachweis fehlt und ohne diesen kannst Du auch keine Tagespatente lösen.



Falsch. Tages- und Wochenpatente lassen sich auch ohne Sachkundeausweis lösen. Nur Monats- und Jahrespatente benötigen einen Sachkundenachweis...


----------



## heikki111 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Brienzersee in der Schweiz*

@ slyte
Das Patent kannst du auch ganz bequem online kaufen
http://www.vol.be.ch/vol/de/index/natur/fischerei/angelfischerei/patente/bezug.html


----------

